# Ethernet Powerlink - Anfängerfragen



## Lee (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Bin absoluter Anfänger mit SPSen, vor ein paar Tagen wusste ich noch nicht mal wie man das schreibt... Ne, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht ;-)

Mich interessiert Powerlink. Leider werde ich aus den gelesenen Infos nicht ganz schlau: Einerseits heisst es, PL ist kompatibel zu TCP, andererseits sehe ich, dass mit MN und CN ein ganz anderes Konzept besteht als z.B. ein normales Netzwerk. Irgendwo habe ich auch noch gelesen, dass die Adressierung alternativ auch mit IP-Adressen erfolgen kann.

Also nun die Gretchenfrage: Kann ich über ein und dasselbe Ethernet ein PC-LAN und Powerlink gleichzeitig fahren? Wenn ja: Kann ich von einem PC PL-Geräte ansprechen? Mir ist schon klar, dass der Vorteil von PL dahin ist, wenn auf dem Medium anderer Traffic läuft.

Habe gesehen, dass es PL-PCI-Karten gibt. Allerdings scheint mir, dass das Hauptmerkmal dort (nur?) die Geschwindigkeit ist.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand im Stile eines Crash-Kurses ein paar Informationen liefern kann. Gerne auch Links/Literaturhinweise. Irgendwie fehlen mir noch die relevanten Stichworte für Tante Google :-(  

Danke


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2007)

Also....... Ich stecke zwar in Powerlink nicht ganz so tief drinnen, aber einige Infos kann ich Dir schon geben........

Mal die Homepage der EPL-Nutzerorganisation: http://www.ethernet-powerlink.org/

Ethernet Powerlink ist ein Feldbus, der physikalisch auf Ethernet aufsetzt. Physikalisch gesehen ist EPL nichts anderes als 1 Ethernet-Segment, welches über Hubs verbunden ist. Alle Teilnehmer hängen an einem "Äther" und teilen sich die Bandbreite. Zur Vermeidung von Kollsionen und zur Erreichung der Deterministik wurde jedoch das komplette Protokoll ausgetauscht (ähnelt CanOpen). Es kann somit nicht mit Standard-Ethernet gemischt werden.

Um dennoch "Standard-Ethernet" über die EPL-Infrastruktur schleusen zu können, muss man spezielle Gateways verwenden. Im EPL-Protokoll wurde auch TCP und UDP mit implementiert, diese Datenpakete werden in der "Restzeit" über den EPL-Bus geschleust.


Bei PCs wird man i.d.R. EPL-Karten zusätzlich zu den normalen Standard-Ethernet-Schnittstellen verwenden; bei Steuerungen (welche ja derzeit nur von B&R kommen) sind immer EPL und Standard-Ethernet vorhanden (am markantesten ist dies bei den neuen X20-CPUs).


Solange man sich in der Praxis nur an B&R-Hardware hält, wird man mit diesem Konzept gut durchkommen, da es bei B&R ja keine intelligenten Feldgeräte gibt, sondern alle Parameter immer auf der zentralen CPU liegen (die ja zusätzlich zu EPL immer eine Standard-Ethernet Schnittstelle hat).

Bei uns wird EPL eigentlich nur als einfacher Feldbus genutzt - zum Anbinden von IOs und Acopos-Reglern - so wie man bei Siemens halt Profibus-DP nutzt.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## mike_nl (24 Juni 2007)

*Re:*

Hallo Maxl,

noch eine Info hintendran. Es geht sogar ethernet via powerlink
moeglich. Ist aber eher gedacht um auch via PVI onlie gehen zu 
koennen. Ich selbst habe da schon mehr versucht. geht auch 
solange nur ein Paar bis (paar) Teilnehmer am Bus sind.

Aber Vorsicht...EPL hat immer Vorrang und kann nur als reine
Ethernet Kommunikarion via AutomationStudio eingestellt werden.
Spich:
Ethernet oder
PWL-V1 oder
PWL-V2
Also drei Protokolle sind moeglich ueber ein und den selben Bus.
Nur nicht alle zugleich. Es ist sogar moeglich via windoof oder Linux
nur via Ethernet ohne CPU die I/O's zu steuern. Aber das ist ein 
anderes Thema, welches ich gerne mal an anderer Stelle Diskutiere.

Gruss,

Mike


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Juni 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht...EPL hat immer Vorrang und kann nur als reine
> Ethernet Kommunikarion via AutomationStudio eingestellt werden.
> Spich:
> Ethernet oder
> ...


Mal ne Frage zwischendurch:
Ich hörte letztens, dass nur EPL-Steuerungen nur von B&R geliefert werden, und die könnten angeblich nur EPL V1, obwohl V2 aktueller ist und dazu V2 noch inkompatibel zu V1 sein soll. Was ist da dran?
Wenn man EPL mit all seinen Vorzügen einsetzen will, ist man dann auf B&R-Steuerungen angewiesen?


----------



## Maxl (25 Juni 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich hörte letztens, dass nur EPL-Steuerungen nur von B&R geliefert werden, und die könnten angeblich nur EPL V1, obwohl V2 aktueller ist und dazu V2 noch inkompatibel zu V1 sein soll. Was ist da dran?


Die neuen X20-CPUs unterstützen bereits den V2 Standard.
{quote]Wenn man EPL mit all seinen Vorzügen einsetzen will, ist man dann auf B&R-Steuerungen angewiesen?[/quote]derzeit ja

Es ist eben wie bei den meisten Bussystemen. Am besten ist man immer mit dem Haus- und Hofbussystem des jeweiligen Steuerungsherstellers beraten, also........
B&R - EPL
Beckhoff - Ethercat
Siemens - Profibus/Profinet
Phönix - Interbus/Profinet
Rockwell - DeviceNet/Ethernet-IP
Alle Vorzüge des Profibus können i.d.R. auch nur mit S7-Steuerungen genutzt werden........

mfg
Maxl


----------



## trinitaucher (26 Juni 2007)

Was ist denn genau der UNterschied zwischen V1 und V2? Sind die beiden Standards denn nun kompatibel?


----------



## Lee (27 Juni 2007)

mike_nl schrieb:


> Es ist sogar moeglich via windoof oder Linux
> nur via Ethernet ohne CPU die I/O's zu steuern. Aber das ist ein
> anderes Thema, welches ich gerne mal an anderer Stelle Diskutiere.



OK, das klingt interessant. Wo willst du es diskutieren? ;-)

Was ist da dran und wie funktioniert es? Ich habe bereits in der Ursprungsfrage das Thema angeschnitten: Brauche ich dazu eine spezielle Ethernet-Karte am PC oder nicht? Soweit ich es verstehe, ist EPL ja lediglich eine Frage des Protokolls, und nicht der Hardware. Aber wie gesagt: Bin blutiger Anfänger...

Grüsse

Lee


----------

